# Toshiba Camileo B10 won't turn on



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

The title says it all. I have a Toshiba Camileo camera and it won't turn on often. When you take out the battery and put it back in again, it (sometimes) turns on again. However, if you try to turn it on a second time, it will often not turn on.

Any ideas?


----------



## speedracerxt (Sep 27, 2013)

I have the same POS. Apart from trying to get any kind of reasonable service from Toshiba your best bet is to buy a reliable model from someone else.


----------

